# Marsilea quadrafolia vs Marsilea minuta



## rekles75 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have read both of the profiles for these two plants and I was just wondering what is the difference between the two. They both act and look the same to me.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Quadrifolia has bigger leaves, other than that they are very similar. 

edit: I forgot to mention that M. quadrifolia will grow well in lower light than M. minuta.


----------

